# Time frame for bees in an OB hive



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Not confined, I keep an observation hive all year around. Confined, I try to limit to letting them fly every night and feeding some pollen and making sure they don't starve. You can do that for a couple of weeks. If they don't get a cleansing flight, a day or two is the most I would do.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

My main concern were the bees remembering the hive they came from and not having a problem going back in with the queen after being out for a day or so.


----------

